# Looking for Subs in CT



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking for help in CT if you are intrested get back to me asap before this aka potent storm hits us on monday


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

what part of CT are you looking for subs?

I have a 8 foot blade and v box sander.

I do have a small route I do now.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

where in ct ?


----------

